
IPhone Disappointment Hammers Suppliers, Fuels Taiwan Outflows - champagnepapi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-25/iphone-disappointment-hammers-suppliers-fuels-taiwan-outflows
======
pavement
You know why, right?

Because you can't plug in the lighting connector headphones into old lighting
ports on other devices pre-dating the 7, and get an audio signal.

